# Palouse Falls, monochrome



## EOBeav (Sep 17, 2011)

Palouse Falls, Monochrome by Rick.Scheibner, on Flickr


----------



## kubelik (Sep 18, 2011)

Great shot there EOB, I always like a good b+w landscape


----------



## LuCoOc (Sep 18, 2011)

nice shot!
what gear did you use and what were the settings?


----------



## EOBeav (Sep 22, 2011)

LuCoOc said:


> nice shot!
> what gear did you use and what were the settings?


Thank you for the compliment. Let's see, what gear: 450D, 17-40mm f/4 L, and probably a polarizer. Although, under the lighting conditions, the CPF was probably of limited use, other than to prolong the shutter speed. Settings were 20 seconds at f/11 and ISO 100, 35mm focal length. I took it Halloween Evening of last year. 

Also, edited in Lighroom, then to Silver Efex Pro 2, then back to Lightroom for a couple more tweaks.


----------



## irphotorumor (Sep 22, 2011)

EOBeav,
I like that milk sipping down the dried out layers of un-spooned Nutella. 
A shot from those same falls finally found a way up on my blog:
http://irbque.blogspot.com/

My version is a little gunpowder drier . 
Cheers,
Ivan


----------

